# How effective is pepto bismol/kaopectate with D?



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

I have developed a tolerance to immodium and as a result have stopped. I have been having a flare for the last 3 days and I am considering taking an immodium holiday and taking pepto or kaopectate. I am already on calcium and it helps a little but is not stopping diarrhoea at the moment.

Can someone please tell me how effective these treatments are? Thank you


----------



## Tex (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been using pepto bismol for years. It is a wonder drug for me for diarrhea, especially when traveling. I tried kaopectate and it did nothing for me. I take 1 pepto bismol every day as a preventative and it seems to work very well. However, there is a big debate as to whether you should take that stuff every day indefinitely for years because of the bismuth absorption that occurs. At 1 tablet a day I've experienced no trouble and I've been doing that for several years. During travel or flare ups I'll take 3 or 4 tabs per day. I often travel to Asia, especially China, and taking that stuff 4 times daily while there has been a lifesaver preventing serious diarrhea outbreaks whle there.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Pepto and Kaopectate work minimally for me. Sorry to hear about your Imodium tolerance. That's a fear of mine. I use Imodium regularly (2 tabs every other day; more when I have a flare up) and have been doing this for 10+ years now with no tolerance. But once in a great while, I'll try Pepto or Kaopectate and neither work that great for me. Try each one and hopefully one works for you!


----------



## LenSan (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been able to eliminate anti-D meds mostly. Maybe a high fiber diet, probiotics, eliminate "trigger" foods from your diet will help do this, it worked for me. I only use the anti-d meds when I eat fried foods or other foods that I know bother me.


----------

